# "Jamie Oliver" peeler...



## stinger161 (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone find this peeler alot easier to use than a normal peeler?

Any other similar additions i could make to my kitchen? 

Adam


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Maybe it has a special guard on it for "peeling while naked':suprise:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Adam,
if you don't have one, a microplaner peeler/zester is nice to have.


----------

